# Apple Pencil alternative for 2021 iPad Pro?



## Composer 2021 (May 23, 2021)

I just ordered the 2021 iPad Pro to use StaffPad. But I need a stylus. And 130 dollars for the Apple Pencil 2, what are they thinking? Are there any good alternative styluses that work with the new iPad Pro and StaffPad?


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 23, 2021)

Just buy the pencil. Nothing competes.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 23, 2021)

The only thing that comes close is the Logitech Crayon ($69.99), but it doesn't have pressure sensitivity and charges via Lightning cable. I would still recommend the Apple Pencil, both for the extra capabilities and the more convenient charging - you just attach it magnetically to the iPad whenever you're not using it, and it stays charged.


----------



## rsg22 (May 23, 2021)

Per the Staffpad website



> Only Apple Pencil and official active/Windows Ink compatible pens are supported. The Logitech Crayon is not supported on iPad. Capacitive styluses (i.e with large rubber tips) are not supported.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 23, 2021)

I guess that settles it (wallet punches me in the face).


----------



## ism (May 23, 2021)

The apple pencil is a hugely sophisticated pice of hardware, you can get position information with a resolution of something like 240 samples per second ... and it's still not nearly as good as a real pencil.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 23, 2021)

actually I’ve used some off-brand alternatives I got on amazon, and its basically the same experience overall. Charging isn’t done via the ipad, but most of the functionality is basically just as smooth. Not sure how professional artists would rank it, but I’ve used this for music applications and writing and its barely any noticeable difference between this and the real thing.


----------



## reimerpdx (May 23, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I just ordered the 2021 iPad Pro to use StaffPad. But I need a stylus. And 130 dollars for the Apple Pencil 2, what are they thinking? Are there any good alternative styluses that work with the new iPad Pro and StaffPad?


With Amazon’s return policy, go for the Amazon warehouse apple pencils… you can save between 30 to 50%!


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 23, 2021)

reimerpdx said:


> With Amazon’s return policy, go for the Amazon warehouse apple pencils… you can save between 30 to 50%!


You mean one of the used pencils?


----------



## jaketanner (May 23, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I just ordered the 2021 iPad Pro to use StaffPad. But I need a stylus. And 130 dollars for the Apple Pencil 2, what are they thinking? Are there any good alternative styluses that work with the new iPad Pro and StaffPad?


I just got my 2021 ipad pro and the pencil 2...why on earth would you want a knock off? And it's true...nothing is a replacement for it...and one thing that I love about Apple...while expensive, if it's an Apple product, it just works better than most anything a third party can make or sometimes is allowed to make.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 23, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I just got my 2021 ipad pro and the pencil 2...why on earth would you want a knock off? And it's true...nothing is a replacement for it...and one thing that I love about Apple...while expensive, if it's an Apple product, it just works better than most anything a third party can make or sometimes is allowed to make.


for basic cheap stylus options I would normally agree, but the chinese knock offs basically retain most of the same functionality. its not as drastic a difference as people imagine.


----------



## reimerpdx (May 23, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> You mean one of the used pencils?


Yes.
i don’t mind grabbing something second-hand, especially knowing that Amazon has a good return policy.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 23, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> You mean one of the used pencils?


Most of the "Used" Apple items in Amazon Warehouse aren't actually used, but just have damaged packaging and sometimes small cosmetic imperfections on the item - I've bought a few adapters and cables via that route, and they've all been basically like new except for the box. That said, Amazon has the Pencil for $125 new, and the "Used" items are $105-110 (not a very big discount).


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 23, 2021)

Your new iPad and all the extra libraries (I guess you will buy them) cost like around 2000$ or more and now you want to save 30$ for the input device and with that reduce your user experience?


----------



## jaketanner (May 24, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> for basic cheap stylus options I would normally agree, but the chinese knock offs basically retain most of the same functionality. its not as drastic a difference as people imagine.


I am assuming you are using it for Staffpad notation? Seems that is a bit more than a basic need.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 24, 2021)

I'm not buying the StaffPad libraries for now. Only getting the necessities.


----------



## jaketanner (May 24, 2021)

I was at Best Buy today and saw that Zagg makes a pencil...in black. Looks very similar to the Apple pencil. Was $69...not sure how good it is, but might be an option of you're willing to take a chance. 






Pro Stylus


Active stylus with universal capacitive back end tip




www.zagg.com


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 24, 2021)

For the hours and hours you will spend using it, I wouldn’t entertain anything but the Apple Pencil.

Also, do yourself a favour and buy a Matt screen protector along the lines of Paperlike. It will make the actual ‘writing’ much easier and more pleasant....


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 30, 2021)

I went ahead and ordered the Apple Pencil. This better be good.

I heard that Paperlike is overrated and that there is a better and cheaper alternative by a Japanese company.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 30, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Apple Pencil. This better be good.
> 
> I heard that Paperlike is overrated and that there is a better and cheaper alternative by a Japanese company.


Yes, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MTDFDYH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this) is the other one I've heard recommended (and that I use). https://www.amazon.com/Moshi-Protector-Bubble-Free-Washable-Compatible/dp/B07MTG25TD/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=moshi+ivisor+12.9&qid=1622422347&s=electronics&sr=1-2 (This) is the same product for the 12.9" iPad Pro, though it doesn't specifically mention the 2021 version.


----------

